# ¿Falla de diseño o de materiales en luz de emergencia Gamasonic DL20L?



## DOSMETROS (Feb 28, 2019)

Me regalaron 8 de ellos y 7 tienen la plaqueta "fusilada" *de igual forma* , solo 1 no estaba explotada la plaqueta. Cuando todos ellos tienen la misma recalentada de larga data  en la plaqueta , agujero incluido, da a pensar mal . . .  ninguno tiene el fusible quemado 









Prácticamente son irreparables y creo que todo comienza con ese pequeño zener de 8V2 que se pone en corto :



Y si le hubieran puesto *uno de 1 Watt ! *


----------



## Emis (Mar 1, 2019)

De pronto digo, si las vas a tirar, puedes guardarlas para un juntamugre profesional?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 1, 2019)

Las estoy reciclando para iluminación permanente 

Sobre el antiguo soporte le han puesto  una tira de pertinax con los 90 leds , pintada de blanco . . .  y yo que pensé era aluminio  , cómo hay lugar , de dos hago uno con dos tiras . Las tiras son de 6 V , así que o alimento cada tira con un cargador de celular que son de 6,6 V en vacío , o pongo las dos tiras en serie para fuente de 12 V . . . todo reciclado .

Tengo que tener mucho cuidado de no  hacer pruebas porque las tiras de led no tienen ninguna resistencia limitadora , solo los leds de a dos en serie . . .  y todo en paralelo.


----------



## Emis (Mar 1, 2019)

Excelente  

Aquí estaremos para más detalles


----------



## peperc (Mar 16, 2019)

practicamente TODAS las luminarias esas son un aporqueria, malisimamente diseñadas.

NO tienen calculado nada ok, el cargador las sobrecarga.
y SEGURO no tienen calculado ningun tipo de " falla" y por eso paso eso:

FALLAS POSIBLES:

1 --- la bateria se agota y ya no entrega energia >> el cargador funciona mal y todo out . ( sea por que la V. flote se va para arriba al no ver bateria o por que la corriente se va para arriba por bateria en corto ) .
2 --- la bateria se agota y la ponen en modo "fija" obligando a que sea la fuente ( no esta preparada para eso)  la que mantenga las luces encendidas >> la fuente se sobrecalienta mal .

en fin....

respecto de la mala disipacion: es por que no hace falta, hay mucho espacio, si fuese un modelo mas compacto ahi si deberia de ir aluminio.

PD: y esas gama sonic son de las "buenas" .... las chinas no sabes... ni siquiera esperan a que la bateria se muera.

PD 2 : seguro si hay R. leds, estara en la placa


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 16, 2019)

Mirá, de las 8 luces no había ni un solo led quemado . . .  y eso que tienen 90 leds puestos de a dos en serie y te juro no tienen ninguna resistencia limitadora , simplemente que dos leds en serie serían 3,6+3,6 = 7,2 V (para quemarse) , y cómo lo manejan con batería de 6 V y el cargador llega penosamente a los 6,4V.

Gama Sonic es Argentina y no tiene nada que ver con Gamma. Hoy por hoy la mejorcita es la Atomlux (China)


----------



## Jorge44 (Nov 26, 2020)

GamaSonic no es aconsejable, la tasa de falla de la plaqueta es elevadísima, de todas las que compre no quedo ni una, además en ML venden la plaqueta de repuesto aprecios exorbitantes. Cambié de marca y ningún problema por largo tiempo hasta ahora.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 13, 2022)

Hola! Refloto este tema porque yo también estoy viendo una luz de emergencia GamaSonic GX4060 que ya no prende cuando se va la electricidad, cuya batería está OK (mide 4V, y su valor nominal es 3.7V), al igual que el cargador, el pulsador de prueba enciende todos los leds, pero el pulsador on/off apenas hace destellar. En teoría se la podría encender/apagar como una linterna con el botón on/off, que aparentemente es también un pulsador sin retención.
El integrado que se ve al medio es un CD4013 (flip-flop tipo D), que posiblemente sea el que hace el set-reset del on-off y se alimenta con la batería.
Además se nota que le resoldaron componentes.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2022)

Pon el tester fijo a la batería y luego desenchufa el aparato , a ver si podés distinguir si el problema es electrónico o de batería.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 13, 2022)

Las mediciones en la batería las hice sin los 220V


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2022)

Desde la llave manual, enciende estando desenchufado ?


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 13, 2022)

La prueba enciende mientras la tengo pulsada, el on/off es el que hace el destello corto cuando lo pulso (no se mantiene encendido como debería)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2022)

Probá pulsando "prueba" un rato largo . . .  un minuto . . .  a ver si permanece encendido.


----------



## pablodeo (Jun 13, 2022)

2 minutos y se mantuvo encendido


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jun 13, 2022)

Oks, entonces a buscar por la electrónica


----------

